

Show HN: Prelaunch sign up app – angular, node, mongodb, Mailgun - eddywashere
https://github.com/eddywashere/node-prelaunch

======
manuisfunny
Wow, seriously cool. I like it. Simple and good looking. Plus, you added a
Heroku deploy button to the GitHub project.

I was able to setup at [https://manuisfunny-test-
prelaunch.herokuapp.com/](https://manuisfunny-test-prelaunch.herokuapp.com/)

It took like 10 minutes to get it up and running. Most of that was getting
signed up with mailgun (I'm kinda slow, used the wrong api key, so the average
developer might get it done in like 2-4 mins).

Thank you for this app.

~~~
manuisfunny
Check out the GitHub repo README for the Heroku deploy link to try it out:
[https://github.com/eddywashere/node-
prelaunch](https://github.com/eddywashere/node-prelaunch)

~~~
eddywashere
Good call!

